# Dwarf Umbrella Cichlid



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

My lfs had some fish called dwarf umbrella cichlids. I saw them today and wanted to take a coupe home, but since i dont know anything about them I diddnt. When i got home I tried to search them up but couldent really find any info on them. Does any bady know any info on them, i want to know if they are compatable with my other fish (guppies, black mollies, cardinal tetras, rummynose, cory, blue ram). I also want to know how to tell male from female, and the temp and other water qualities thay like most. also a few picture would be great. 
This link basically says that yellow dwarf and umbrella are the same thing if so I think that the lfs mislabeled the fish they had cause it was mostly black with blue stripes and blue dots on its face.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Its a soft water cichlid. Low hardness acidic pH. Male is in photo, female is near colorless. Temperature around 78F. Maybe sounds like stressed wild imports. As with most wild Apistogramma sometimes these fish can grow out to be very beautiful fish.

If I already have blue ram(s) in the tank I would pass on this.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Each pair of dwarf cichlids generally need about 18" of tank length for their territory so as you have rams make sure you have enough ground space or there will be constant arguements.

Did the store not have a latin name with the fish? There are many, many types of Apistogramma and while that common name is often applied to A.borelli the fish you described did not sound like them.

If they aren't borelli, but wild fish I would be hesitant adding them to a tank with harder water if that's what you have, as they will be used to soft, mineral-poor water. If they are borelli and captive bred then they should be fine in your tank if you have the room.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Im guessing its not an umbrella cichlid, maybe ill bring my camera to the store and take a pic so people on here can ID it a lil better. And no the lfs does not have a scientific name on anything, i wish they did. If I go back up there soon ill try to get info from the guy that works there, even tho he seemed to not know much about this particular fish.
Im thinking that if i cant have both this fish and my ram id be willing to trade him for my ram, I love how rams look but this fish was way better looking imo.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Black with blue stripes and dots sounds like an African cichlid to me? 

If that's the case, African cichlids generally need very high pH and hardness, and can rarely be mixed with plants due to either their water requirements, eating plants, digging them up, or just moving them around and shredding them out of pure orneryness (LOL).


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Do any of these match?

http://images.google.com/images?q=d...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

From the physical description given, it sounded to me like a seriously-mislabeled one of these over an Apisto:

African cichlid google search


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Roy Deki said:


> Do any of these match?
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=d...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


Thats the same search i did trying to find info on it. Nothing looks like it.
The most distinctive feature was 6 white dots in the shape of a circle on its forehead and one dot in the middle of them. But other than th colors it was the same size and shape and my ram.


----------

